# It's official!!!!



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

We are having a baby GIRL :wub::wub::wub:

Had our anatomy scan today and baby girl was so good. We got a clear shot of her girlie area. :aktion033:

She weighs 15oz.... And in the one picture we got she had her hands in fists hiding her face. :blush:She's so shy! But I could count her little fingers! 

All went well. Baby girl and I are both on track and no concerns. 

Now I get to start designing her nursery!!!

So happy it's finally officially!

Oh and this past weekend I started to feel her kicks :wub::wub:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

So exciting!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Congratulations!!! My first was a girl, and after having 4 brothers, I was ecstatic!!!!little girls are wonderful..... Oh And so are Little boys!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tammy -- I'm soooooooooooooo happy and excited for you. And I know that "Baby Girl" will be just as beautiful as you -- both inside and out. 

So glad that all is going well.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh yeah! A little Tammy!! Can't wait to see her! She is going to be precious!! My daughters little boy is due in about a week. It goes so fast! He is already 8 lbs! Yikes, he's gonna be a big one!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Congratulations! That is so wonderful! Little girls are sooo sweet...and the stuff you can get is amazing!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awwww! Congratulations!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Awwwww, little girls are perfect!!!...until they hit their teen years!!!! Beware.....:w00t:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeaaaahhhhh! Finally we know!!! I'm very happy for you Tammy!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer::cheer: A girl for sure.:tender: :cheer::cheer: Wonderful, Tammy. I know that she'll be just like you...beautiful and sweet. Alright we'll give Erik a little credit but how wonderful to have a daughter. I always wanted to have one. A little late for me, I guess. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Whooo hoooo!!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi....I am new here but congratulations to you and your husband.....that is super exciting. No greater feeling in the whole world.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Tammy, I'm so glad you now know, 100% girl. Now you can go all pink! I still remember the very first flutter I felt. It's a feeling you'll never forget and you'll actually miss after she's born. I'm so happy for you! I really did think you were going to have a boy though... Next time???


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulations, this is so exciting...I love little girls. Oh just think of all the shopping and planning the nursery. So glad all is going well for you and baby.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh Tammy, I am so excited for you. You know what they say, "Little girls are sugar and spice and everything nice".:wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

mom2bijou said:


> We are having a baby GIRL :wub::wub::wub:
> 
> Had our anatomy scan today and baby girl was so good. We got a clear shot of her girlie area. :aktion033:
> 
> ...


 
Ahhhhhhh I knew it, for some odd reason I knew it :aktion033: and I know she is going to be as gorgeous as her Mommy:wub:, Oh I just knew it . 

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

A little girl.....so happy for you, Congratulations to the both of YOU!!!! I know the nursery will be so girly and cute!! :wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:Flowers 2: *YEAH PINK!!! Congrats!!!*:Flowers 2:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:wub2::wub2:
:Girl power::Girl power:
:cloud9::cloud9:

Oh Tammy, I am over the moon to hear this sweet news! I just thought you look like someone who would have a little girl first! I know she will be just as beautiful as you are, and wrap your DH around her little pink fingers. :thumbsup:
When exactly is your due date?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so excited for you, Tammy!:chili::chili: I just knew it would be a girl!:HistericalSmiley:Be sure to take pics of the nursery to show us!:wub::wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah, a little girl! And she is already shy...kept her girlie parts secret for a long time and then when she finally lets you see she hides her face! What a sweetie. And Robin is right, you will miss those kicks after she is born. Enjoy it!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

munchkn8835 said:


> So exciting!!! Congratulations!!


 Thank you!


Furbabies mom said:


> Congratulations!!! My first was a girl, and after having 4 brothers, I was ecstatic!!!!little girls are wonderful..... Oh And so are Little boys!!


 Thank you! My in laws are ecstatic. My husband is the oldest of 3 boys so they are soooo happy to finally have a little girl in the family. :wub:


Lacie's Mom said:


> Tammy -- I'm soooooooooooooo happy and excited for you. And I know that "Baby Girl" will be just as beautiful as you -- both inside and out.
> 
> So glad that all is going well.


 Aww thanks Lynn! PS....LOVE your new siggie! I just love those 3 girls!



pammy4501 said:


> Oh yeah! A little Tammy!! Can't wait to see her! She is going to be precious!! My daughters little boy is due in about a week. It goes so fast! He is already 8 lbs! Yikes, he's gonna be a big one!


 One week?! ALREADY?!?!?! It does fly by. The first trimester was sooo slow, but now it's flying by! 


*Missy* said:


> Congratulations! That is so wonderful! Little girls are sooo sweet...and the stuff you can get is amazing!!


 Yes...the shopping can FINALLY begin!!!:chili::aktion033:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Orla said:


> awwww! Congratulations!!!


 Thanks!


The A Team said:


> Awwwww, little girls are perfect!!!...until they hit their teen years!!!! Beware.....:w00t:


 I know Pat!! Poor Erik...he's already worried about that LOL!!!


Maglily said:


> Yeaaaahhhhh! Finally we know!!! I'm very happy for you Tammy!


 FINALLY is right! XO!


Snowbody said:


> :cheer::cheer: A girl for sure.:tender: :cheer::cheer: Wonderful, Tammy. I know that she'll be just like you...beautiful and sweet. Alright we'll give Erik a little credit but how wonderful to have a daughter. I always wanted to have one. A little late for me, I guess. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


 Thanks my Sue! I know you didn't get to have a daughter, but you'll be very much a part of my baby girl's life! :wub::wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

maggieh said:


> Whooo hoooo!!!!


 :chili::chili::chili:


Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Hi....I am new here but congratulations to you and your husband.....that is super exciting. No greater feeling in the whole world.


 Thank you and welcome to SM!!! So nice to meet you! :wub:


MoonDog said:


> Oh Tammy, I'm so glad you now know, 100% girl. Now you can go all pink! I still remember the very first flutter I felt. It's a feeling you'll never forget and you'll actually miss after she's born. I'm so happy for you! I really did think you were going to have a boy though... Next time???


 I love the flutters! They are so gentle and sweet. 

And next time?! LOL!!! We will see how we do with baby #1. Hubby says if this baby was a boy then he knew I would for sure try for a second in hopes it would be a girl. He says he screwed now LOL! 



TLR said:


> Congratulations, this is so exciting...I love little girls. Oh just think of all the shopping and planning the nursery. So glad all is going well for you and baby.


 YES! I am soooo excited to do her nursery! Thank you!!


lynda said:


> Oh Tammy, I am so excited for you. You know what they say, "Little girls are sugar and spice and everything nice".:wub:


 I love that saying Lynda:wub: My Dad always said that to me growing up. I just know she will have her Daddy wrapped around her little finger.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

allheart said:


> Ahhhhhhh I knew it, for some odd reason I knew it :aktion033: and I know she is going to be as gorgeous as her Mommy:wub:, Oh I just knew it .
> 
> CONGRATS!!!!!!!!


 Thanks Christine!!!!!! 


CeeCee's Mom said:


> A little girl.....so happy for you, Congratulations to the both of YOU!!!! I know the nursery will be so girly and cute!! :wub:


 Dianne!!! So happy we finally know. Your daughter is next!!!!! 


Summergirl73 said:


> :Flowers 2: *YEAH PINK!!! Congrats!!!*:Flowers 2:


 :wub::wub: What girl doesn't love PINK! 


edelweiss said:


> :wub2::wub2:
> :Girl power::Girl power:
> :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> ...


 Thank you....due date is August 16th. 


aprilb said:


> I'm so excited for you, Tammy!:chili::chili: I just knew it would be a girl!:HistericalSmiley:Be sure to take pics of the nursery to show us!:wub::wub:


 I will post pics. I promise!!! Thanks April!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Yeah, a little girl! And she is already shy...kept her girlie parts secret for a long time and then when she finally lets you see she hides her face! What a sweetie. And Robin is right, you will miss those kicks after she is born. Enjoy it!


 I know! She is the most shy little girl. I can see her quiet personality already. I love it! I have to upload the pic for you all to see. It's precious! :wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I knew it, yay! :chili::chili::chili::chili: Can't wait to see her first pic


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

zooeysmom said:


> I knew it, yay! :chili::chili::chili::chili: Can't wait to see her first pic


 :wub::wub: Thank you!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok here is baby girl's picture from yesterday. 

When looking @ the picture her head is to the right and if you look carefully you can see her hands in fists hiding her face. Yes! You can even count 5 fingers! I just love this photo of baby girl.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think she's saying, "Put up your dukes." :w00t: It looks like she's preparing to take care of herself. :HistericalSmiley: Can see her really well in that ultrasound, Tammy.:chili::chili: Can't wait until she's out. :chili::chili:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh how precious! I am so excited for you. :wub2:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::wub:So happy for you the baby is a girl!!!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, the detail is amazing! She looks perfect and beautiful already


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

mom2bijou said:


> Ok here is baby girl's picture from yesterday.
> 
> When looking @ the picture her head is to the right and if you look carefully you can see her hands in fists hiding her face. Yes! You can even count 5 fingers! I just love this photo of baby girl.



Congrats Tammy!!!!!! That ultrasound pic is awesome- her personality is already developing . I wish you a happy and healthy remainder of your pregnancy! have a blast shopping!!!! Little girl stuff is sooooo fun


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> I think she's saying, "Put up your dukes." :w00t: It looks like she's preparing to take care of herself. :HistericalSmiley: Can see her really well in that ultrasound, Tammy.:chili::chili: Can't wait until she's out. :chili::chili:


 She's tough like her Dad LOL! Or else she is just really shy and hiding her face from us LOL! :wub:


CloudClan said:


> Oh how precious! I am so excited for you. :wub2:


 Thanks Carina!


Maisie and Me said:


> Yeah!!!!!!!!!!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::wub:So happy for you the baby is a girl!!!!!


 :wub::wub:


zooeysmom said:


> Wow, the detail is amazing! She looks perfect and beautiful already


 I agree...thank you! Lots of character showing thru in her most recent pic!


hoaloha said:


> Congrats Tammy!!!!!! That ultrasound pic is awesome- her personality is already developing . I wish you a happy and healthy remainder of your pregnancy! have a blast shopping!!!! Little girl stuff is sooooo fun


 Thank you! Started picking things out this weekend. Pink is SO fun! Hubby and I bought her first presents over the weekend too. :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so excited for you!!! You will be a wonderful mother to your little girl!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Tammy!!! Baby girl looks as beautiful as you. So exciting!!!
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh My Goodness Tammy, I did not see the ultrsound......she is adorable with those little hands up around her face......Shy Di or Shy (insert name here)!!!! Just simply precious........Get in that house and start that nursery soon!!!! Hugs to you, I was excited to see this today. Sorry I did not come back and check!!!!:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a beautiful, beautiful picture of your loving little girl! She is perfect! So girly. I think of you often and pray for health for her, and her safe delivery. It is happening so fast and she will be here soon. What joy!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

donnad said:


> I am so excited for you!!! You will be a wonderful mother to your little girl!


Thank you Donna!


KAG said:


> Oh Tammy!!! Baby girl looks as beautiful as you. So exciting!!!
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxox


thanks Kerry!!! XO!


CeeCee's Mom said:


> Oh My Goodness Tammy, I did not see the ultrsound......she is adorable with those little hands up around her face......Shy Di or Shy (insert name here)!!!! Just simply precious........Get in that house and start that nursery soon!!!! Hugs to you, I was excited to see this today. Sorry I did not come back and check!!!!:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


She's a trip already...I just love her pics. Even her kicks are shy. She kicks for me but the moment she knows someone else's hand is in my tummy she will stop. I have to place someone else's hand there without her knowing :wub:

13 days until we move! Her crib has already been ordered. :chili:


edelweiss said:


> What a beautiful, beautiful picture of your loving little girl! She is perfect! So girly. I think of you often and pray for health for her, and her safe delivery. It is happening so fast and she will be here soon. What joy!


Aww! Thank you! Its going super fast and I have so much to do before her arrival. I want everything to be perfect for her!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How did I miss this???? yes, very exciting. What a little cutie, and I had to count the fingers too : ) It must have been alot of fun buying those first presents for your baby. How sweet.


----------

